# new libraries and eclipse



## kr651129 (Aug 17, 2012)

This is kind of a trivial question but I installed boost to /usr/include/boost and when I include the headers as


```
#include <boost/filesystem.hpp>
```

everything compiles fine but eclipse has those red error underlines under anything that has to do with boost, not a big deal, just annoying.  Does anyone know how to correct this?


----------



## freethread (Aug 17, 2012)

Have you changed indexer settings (C/C++|Indexer) globally or in project? If not, there is a condition that it gives fake errors, if the header is not directly included where you use it, i.e:


```
[B]common_header.h[/B]
#include <boost/filesystem.hpp>
using namespace boost::filesystem;
#include "my_class.h"
...

[B]my_class.h[/B]
class my_class
{
    ...
    path my_path;                    [color="Red"]<-- fake error[/color]
    ...
};

[B]my_class.cpp[/B]
#include "common_header.h"
    ...
    path my_path2 ("/usr/local");    [color="SeaGreen"]<-- no errors[/color]
    ...
```

This should be fixed in Juno if I'm not wrong.

*EDIT*
Not in Juno, in CDT 8


----------

